# Do you know any German Shepherd facts?



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

If you know any facts such as how much stronger their sense of smell is compared to humans, bite strength or any other facts you would like to share please list them.

fact-GSD's are the third most intelligent breed


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

A German shepherd typically has about 220 million olfactory receptors, while a human has about 5 million, says Mark Plonsky, Ph.D., a psychologist and dog trainer at the University of Wisconsin in Madison
Humans~5 million
Dachshund~125 million
Fox Terrier~147 million
Beagle~225 million
German Shepherd~225 million
Bloodhound~300 million

Bite force:
When Brady Barr measured the bite force of various animals for a National Geographic program, a hyena again was measured at 1000 psi pounds of force. A lion's bite force measured 691, a shark 669, and a Rottweiler 328 psi pounds of force. *A German shepherd came in at 238*, and a pit bull's bite was measured at 235 psi pounds of force. As far as I can tell, there are no studies of any kind, peer-reviewed or not, showing canine bite force to measure more than the 328 psi pounds of force recorded by Brady Barr. Taken from this link: http://dogbitesinformationandstatistics.blogspot.com/2008/01/canine-bite-force.html


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

GSD's are the second most loyal companion of all breeds #1 is the Rough Collie


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

GSD's are affectionately known as German Shedder's :wub:


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

GSDs are THE BEST dogs


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

LissG said:


> GSDs are THE BEST dogs


 
That is one fact that no one can disagree with!!!!!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Miss Molly May, where do you get your "facts" from?


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> A German shepherd typically has about 220 million olfactory receptors, while a human has about 5 million, says Mark Plonsky, Ph.D., a psychologist and dog trainer at the University of Wisconsin in Madison
> Humans~5 million
> Dachshund~125 million
> Fox Terrier~147 million
> ...


WHAT!!! German Shepherds have the same nose as a Beagle?! That's so crazy!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Miss Molly May said:


> If you know any facts such as how much stronger their sense of smell is compared to humans, bite strength or any other facts you would like to share please list them.
> 
> fact-GSD's are the third most intelligent breed


 Top 10 Smartest Dogs : Videos : Animal Planet


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Miss Molly May said:


> GSD's are the second most loyal companion of all breeds #1 is the Rough Collie


According to my vet!


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

The olfactory ability of dogs in general is jaw dropping. I read a McConnel book recently and she had some very cool comparisons.

A particular pheromone is easily detected by humans and dogs, something to do with fear I think. One cubic centimeter (roughly a gram) of the stuff evenly spread in an area the size (length and height)of a 20 story building (didn't say the footprint size) is usually detectable by humans. That same size sample spread out over an area the size of PHILADELPHIA is detectable by dogs. Their noses must assault them with information.

Dogs are going to be a huge asset in terms of medicine for humans in the near future. Due to advances in speed and accuracy of gene sequencing scientists/doctors are going to be able to do comparative studies between breeds. Why is this important? Dog breeds are very very similar on the genetic level. Some breeds have genetic predispositions to illnesses and defects, for example heart disease/attacks in Boxers. The researchers can compare a Boxers genetic makeup to a breed or breeds that do not have that predisposition and track down the gene that triggers heart issues. It's much more difficult to compare/contrast within a human pool as humans are a lot more homologous, dogs are vastly different in structure across breeds.

Crap. Just re-read the title. I did dog facts, not GSD. Still, not deleting this.


----------



## AkariKuragi (Dec 19, 2011)

Personally, I wouldn't trust any dog behavior "facts" given by a vet... They aren't behaviorists, they're doctors. XD I had a guy insist that his dog was peeing out of spite to get back at him for leaving him alone in the house because that's what his vet said... 9_9 Could not convince him otherwise, even though it was very clearly an anxiety issue... 

That being said, I think it would be hard to measure exactly which breed is the most loyal and have it be a "fact." Since a lot of it is based on opinion and it's a hard thing to measure.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

brembo said:


> The olfactory ability of dogs in general is jaw dropping. I read a McConnel book recently and she had some very cool comparisons.
> 
> A particular pheromone is easily detected by humans and dogs, something to do with fear I think. One cubic centimeter (roughly a gram) of the stuff evenly spread in an area the size (length and height)of a 20 story building (didn't say the footprint size) is usually detectable by humans. That same size sample spread out over an area the size of PHILADELPHIA is detectable by dogs. Their noses must assault them with information.
> 
> ...


Diabetes and seizures can be detected by some dogs also--it was an interesting post..glad you didn't delete it


----------

